# Daughters First CI Cook!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey all, my kids help me cook/smoke on a regular basis!  For some reason they have both always loved helping me!  My daughter (10) asked the other day if we could cook up some of her deer steaks in the CI, then she said "And Dad, I want to cook them."  So, she started with some bacon grease, while the CI was warming up she seasoned up the steaks.  










Then she loaded up the skillet.







Almost done!







Let em rest for a few minutes & plated up with corn, tater salad & stewed tomatoes.













She done a great job on these...  She didn't need much help from her ol Dad!  

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 21, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome!!
Shoot'em, Cook 'em, Eat 'em!!  She can do it all !!!:)

Nice Job by the Young Lady & by those who are raising her!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 21, 2017)

applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017





Very nice!  Done just right


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 21, 2017)

Way to go raising 'em right! Kitchen time with your kids is priceless!


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

Justin that is fantastic,is that the one she made the rub for also?Another accomplishment Points
Thanks for sharing Buddy
Richie


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 21, 2017)

You’ve got some competition in your house my friend.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 21, 2017)

Super Supper that looks great. I wonder, was the venison from her kill? 

You know if she keeps this up, you will be inundated with young suitors before too long. Maybe drag up some wood. Set out a chopping block and an axe, and tell all those young hard charging young men that she really likes wood splits for her smoking. You'll wear 'em down and get some good wood at the same time..... LOL.  Think ahead cause its coming!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

PerazziMx14 said:


> She did a fantastic job.



She said thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!
> Shoot'em, Cook 'em, Eat 'em!!  She can do it all !!!:)
> 
> Nice Job by the Young Lady & by those who are raising her!!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words & like Bear, much appreciated!  She also said to tell you thanks!


----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 21, 2017)

Great Job Young lady '


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 21, 2017)

What a beautiful job she did.  Congrats to you both (your daughter for that wonderful meal, and you, Justin, for being a great dad).


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> applause-smiley-emoticon.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, she appreciates the like too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice!
My wife learned to cook as a young girl too, and it sure has paid off!
Congrats to your daughter on a fine cook!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 22, 2017)

Justin, Sounds like you have some great children and your daughter knows how to cook that vennie to just the right color !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 22, 2017)

Great job by that young lady Justin.  She's definitely been brought up right!!  Hunts, makes her own rub, and fries up a mean steak.  Wow!!  Pity I'm so damned old or I'd come calling.  LOL
Please let her know she just got another point.
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Way to go raising 'em right! Kitchen time with your kids is priceless!



Thank you for the kind words...  I agree, it is awesome to see them learning to cook!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin that is fantastic,is that the one she made the rub for also?Another accomplishment Points
> Thanks for sharing Buddy
> Richie



Thank you my friend, yes it is the rub she made.  Appreciate the kind words also...  She said thank you for the point!


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm a little late to the party!  Your daughter did an awesome job!  Congratulations on making the carousel!

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

Woohoo! Ya gotta start'em young and start'em right.
Nice job to your daughter for helping out with a fine meal.
*Like*

Most kids I know love creating aka cooking in the kitchen if given half a chance.
I know mine do for sure.

Congrats on making the Carousel!


----------



## griz400 (Dec 24, 2017)

Points to your daughter and sounds like you 2 have some fun ...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> You’ve got some competition in your house my friend.



Thanks bud, but I know she is going to be a much better cook than I will ever be!  Appreciate ya dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 25, 2017)

foamheart said:


> Super Supper that looks great. I wonder, was the venison from her kill?
> 
> You know if she keeps this up, you will be inundated with young suitors before too long. Maybe drag up some wood. Set out a chopping block and an axe, and tell all those young hard charging young men that she really likes wood splits for her smoking. You'll wear 'em down and get some good wood at the same time..... LOL.  Think ahead cause its coming!



Thanks Foam, yes it was from her deer.  She said thank you.

LOL, yeah my friend... That actually is a great idea, I like that!  Unfortunately that is coming, but one nice thing is she doesn't take crap from anyone & she's pretty feisty!  LOL.  Thanks for the point as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

fishwrestler said:


> Great Job Young lady '



She said thank you very much!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> What a beautiful job she did.  Congrats to you both (your daughter for that wonderful meal, and you, Justin, for being a great dad).



Thanks Ray, we both appreciate that very much!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Very nice!
> My wife learned to cook as a young girl too, and it sure has paid off!
> Congrats to your daughter on a fine cook!
> Al



Thanks Al, she sure appreciated the nice words.  That is great to hear about Judy, cause she is a phenomenal cook!  Trysten definetly has the passion to cook.  Appreciate the point too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, Sounds like you have some great children and your daughter knows how to cook that vennie to just the right color !



Thank you for the very kind words my friend & the point!  Trysten said thank you so much!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great job by that young lady Justin.  She's definitely been brought up right!!  Hunts, makes her own rub, and fries up a mean steak.  Wow!!  Pity I'm so damned old or I'd come calling.  LOL
> Please let her know she just got another point.
> Gary



Thank you for the kind words my friend!  She said thank you very much.  Hope she still lets me help here soon...  Thanks for the point as well!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> I'm a little late to the party!  Your daughter did an awesome job!  Congratulations on making the carousel!
> 
> Mike



Thanks so much Mike, she really appreciates that!  Thanks for the point too!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Woohoo! Ya gotta start'em young and start'em right.
> Nice job to your daughter for helping out with a fine meal.
> *Like*
> 
> ...




Thanks Chili, she appreciates the nice words & point!  Thanks for dropping a line!  

Yea, my two kids love to cook indoors & out...  They really love CI cookin for some reason too... Maybe it's the bacon grease we use for cookin, LOL!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2018)

griz400 said:


> Points to your daughter and sounds like you 2 have some fun ...



Thanks griz, she appreciates the point...  We do have a great time cookin!  Thanks for dropping a line!


----------

